# Spiders in Upper Michigan?



## Aravynandrea (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm deathly afraid of spiders. I seriously can't look at one without shaking. I've gotten better... but I'm still very scared of spiders.

Except Daddy longlegs for some reason. I don't mind those.

Anyhoo.

I'm moving upnorth with my mom. My dad died a few years ago, and that's where she and my dad were from. We'll be living somewhere in Northern Michigan near a place called Hurley Wisconsin...

Someone told me there are a lot of northern black widow spiders up there which are just as deadly as any other Black widow spider.

We don't have dangerous spiders where I live now except yellow sacs, and my mom got bit by one of those and never had an issue other than it was itchy.

Is this true? Cause now I'm freaked out and ready to not move.


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 24, 2008)

there are yellow sacs and northern widows found in michigan. no need to freak out, neither will do you much harm at all as long as you are a healthy individual. might give you a little pain, or make you a little itchy, but for the most part, you're not going to have that many problems. those 2 are the only species you should be careful of in michigan. spiders are interesting creatures, there's really nothing to be afraid of!


----------



## John Apple (Dec 26, 2008)

No recorded instances so far of variolus in the U.P. of Michigan but who is to say.
There is variolus in Wisconsin, however they have not been found north of Marrinette yet. But that does not mean they are not there. Unlike other widows I find more away from people [wood edges and in fields] than around people and have found a few under mobile homes. The seem to be in some select populations here in Michigan not as common as thought.
The sac spiders are all over and they have been found up there but I would not worry too much even though they can give you a necrotic lesion it is rare.
You have a wonderful time up there and if your get a chance go to a shaded forest with a brook going through it and you just might see some beautiful lady slippers blooming.


----------

